# plutoed = υποβαθμισμένος (σαν τον Πλούτωνα), "πλουτωνοποιημένος"



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2013)

Η λέξη για κάποιον που έχει υποβαθμιστεί, που η αξία του έχει υποτιμηθεί από τρίτους, από την απόφαση της Διεθνούς Αστρονομικής Ένωσης (2006), που άλλαξε τον ορισμό του πλανήτη, με αποτέλεσμα ο Πλούτωνας να εκπέσει και να χαρακτηριστεί *πλανήτης νάνος* (μαζί με την Δήμητρα, τον Μακεμάκε, την Χαουμέια* και την Έριδα). Το ρήμα *to pluto*, στα ελληνικά *πλουτωνοποιώ*, η ενέργεια *πλουτωνοποίηση*.


* Makemake και Haumea.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Plutoed*
The verb "*tο pluto*" (preterite and past participle: "*plutoed*") was a neologism coined in the aftermath of its transition from planet to dwarf planet in the aftermath of the 2006 IAU decision. In January 2007. the American Dialect Society chose "plutoed" as its 2006 Word of the Year, defining "to pluto" as "to demote or devalue someone or something", "as happened to the former planet Pluto when the General Assembly of the International Astronomical Union decided Pluto no longer met its definition of a planet."
Society president Cleveland Evans stated the reason for the organization's selection of "plutoed": "Our members believe the great emotional reaction of the public to the demotion of Pluto shows the importance of Pluto as a name. We may no longer believe in the Roman god Pluto, but we still have a sense of connection with the former planet."
http://books.google.gr/books?id=JsBb6pmH404C&pg=PA262#v=onepage&q&f=false

Δεν είμαι ωστόσο διατεθειμένος να δεχτώ την _πλουτωνοποίηση_ τόσο εύκολα, ιδίως όταν μας καλύπτει η _*υποβάθμιση*_, ακόμα και στην περίπτωση του Πλούτωνα. Πρέπει να ακολουθούμε τους Αγγλοσάξονες σε κάθε προχειρολογία τους; Άλλωστε, εδώ δεν γίνεται κάποιος/κάτι Πλούτωνας ή σαν το Πλούτωνα. Απλώς παθαίνει τα πάθη του Πλούτωνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2013)

Κι εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το δέχομαι, ωστόσο μάλλον θα το επέλεγα στην περίπτωση που ένα κείμενο χρησιμοποιούσε την λέξη μέσα στο ειδικό της context ή αν υπήρχε και η λέξη devalue, παραδίπλα και φυσικά εάν η έκφραση συνοδευόταν από επεξήγηση (π.χ. αν το κείμενο την παράθετε σαν ορολογία ή αν ήταν σε διάλογο που ο συνομιλητής εξηγεί την χρήση του όρου).


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2013)

Ίσως ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει σε "Πλουτωνικά" (δλδ πάθη).


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Το αντίστοιχο ρέτζιστερ θα ήθελε κάτι σαν _ξεπλουτωνισμένος_ (κατά το _ξεπουπουλιασμένος_). :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2013)

Μα δεν του βγάλανε τον Πλούτωνα του Πλούτωνα. 
Τον αδόξαστο του βγάλανε


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά είναι το στερητικό παράδειγμα (το _ξεπουπουλιάζω_) που είναι λάθος, όχι η επιτατική χρήση. 
Με τη γλώσσα καρφωμένη στο στόμα (όπως στην εικόνα που σου θυμίζει να του έχει κάτσει του παιδιού το γλειφιτζούρι στο μάγουλο και να μη λέει να ξεκολλήσει), σκέφτηκα το _εκπλουτωνίζω_ αντί για το _πλουτονοποιώ_, αλλά αμέσως μετά είπα: «Μωρέ τι εκπλουτωνίζω; Ξεπλουτωνίζω και πολύ του πάει!»


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2013)

Ναι, το παράδειγμα ήταν λάθος. Το _ξεπέφτω_ ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο (είναι και σχετικό με την περίπτωση).

Επίσης προτείνω: πλουτωνική αποπλάνηση.:)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

[tongue firmly in mouth]
Θα έπρεπε να μελετήσουμε σοβαρά τον _πλουτώνιο εκπεσμό_, ναι.
Ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι, ενώ ο Πλάτων(ας) μάς έδωσε τον _πλατωνικό_, ο Πλούτων(ας) δεν μας έδωσε τον _πλουτωνικό_ αλλά τον _πλουτώνιο_.
Οπωσδήποτε, αν έχετε κάποια εκρηκτική σχέση, θα πρέπει να την περιγράψετε ως _πλουτωνική_ για να πιάσει το λογοπαίγνιο...
[/tongue firmly in mouth]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2013)

Η λύση είναι στην _πλουτωμπάθεια_...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 29, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά το λέμε _από δήμαρχος κλητήρας_.:laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2013)

Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι μόνο ονομαστική υποβάθμιση, ενώ, στην περίπτωσή μας, από πλανητικής σκοπιάς δεν άλλαξε κάτι στον Πλούτωνα, το πώς τον κατηγοριοποιούμε άλλαξε. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι το ρήμα pluto περιέχει και μια δόση αμφισβήτησης, γιατί την απόφαση της ΔΑΕ την αμφισβήτησαν αρκετοί καταξιωμένοι αστρονόμοι. Οπότε μιλάμε για κάτι σαν "άδικη υποβάθμιση" ή "εξευτελιστική υποβάθμιση" ή "μη αναγνώριση πραγματικής αξίας".


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Μα, τα πλουτώνεια πάθη, τι άλλο; 

Sometimes I feel our word play out-Plutoes Pluto!


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2013)

...
 Πλουτωνίστηκε, πλουτωνισμένος (_λαϊκότρ._ πλουτωνιάστηκε, πλουτωνιασμένος). Απεμπλουτίστηκε (ο Πλούτωνας, όχι το πλουτώνιο), φτωχοποιήθηκε ο πόβερος (αυτό θα πει πραγματική παγκοσμιοποίηση), αποπλανήθηκε, αποπλανηθείς (αρχ. ἀποπλανῶ: 'οδηγώ έξω απ' το θέμα'), αποπλανητίζω (οδηγώ έξω απ' το χορό τη χορεία των πλανητών), αποπλανητίστηκε, αποπλανητισμένος.


 

Κατακαημένε Πλούτωνα, ήσουν ένα πετράδι
στον ουρανό, πλανητικό, μα σ' έκαναν ρημάδι
όταν σε υποβάθμισαν, στα τάρταρα, στον Άδη
στης Περσεφόνης την αυλή, στο μαύρο το σκοτάδι

Άνοιξε πέτρα να κλειστώ
ήλιος να μη με βλέπει
αντί για νύφη πρέπει
πρέπει στα μαύρα να ντυθώ

Άνοιξε πέτρα για να μπω
πάει ο πλανήτης π' αγαπώ
Νύχτα, κατέβα απ’ τα βουνά
μέρα να μη με δει ξανά

Μπάτε, πλανήτες, στο χορό
κι αφήστε με μονάχο
- με είπαν νάνο, βράχο -
τον Χάροντα να καρτερώ :twit: 

Pluto - Björk





Excuse me, but I just have to explode, explode this body off me
I'll be brand new, brand new tomorrow, a little bit tired, but brand new


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2013)

Ψηφίστε για τα ονόματα των δύο δορυφόρων του Πλούτωνα που ανακαλύφτηκαν πρόσφατα, σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, που αρχίζει:

*Help Us Name the Moons of Pluto!
*
Images taken by the Hubble Space Telescope in 2011 and 2012 revealed two previously unknown moons of Pluto. So far, we have been calling them "P4" and "P5", but the time has come to give them permanent names. If it were up to you, what would you choose?

By tradition, the names of Pluto's moons come from Greek and Roman mythology, and are related to the ancient tales about Hades and the Underworld. Please pick your favorites on the ballot below. 

[...]

Οι δικές μου προτιμήσεις; Αχέρων και Στυξ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ψηφίστε για τα ονόματα των δύο δορυφόρων του Πλούτωνα που ανακαλύφτηκαν πρόσφατα, σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, που αρχίζει:
> Οι δικές μου προτιμήσεις; Αχέρων και Στυξ.


Οι δικές μου, Ορφέας και Ευρυδίκη. :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2013)

Εμένα μου αρέσουν Hypnos και Lethe. Πολύ ρομαντικά. Καλότυχοι οι νεκροί που λησμονάνε, και λοιπά και λοιπά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

Να μην έχει μια Περσεφόνη ο Πλούτωνας;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσουν Hypnos και Lethe. Πολύ ρομαντικά. Καλότυχοι οι νεκροί που λησμονάνε, και λοιπά και λοιπά.


Δεν θα το πιστέψεις, αλλά ήταν η δεύτερη επιλογή μου με πολύ μικρή διαφορά... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Να μην έχει μια Περσεφόνη ο Πλούτωνας;


Περσεφόνη θα αποκτήσει όμως, ή Proserpina και θα ψαχνόμαστε;

Ο William Shatner πρότεινε ήδη το όνομα Vulcan (που δεν εμφανίζεται εναλλακτικά ως Hephaistos...).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο William Shatner πρότεινε ήδη το όνομα Vulcan (που δεν εμφανίζεται εναλλακτικά ως Hephaistos...).



Και αυτό καλό και αγαπητό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Help Us Name the Moons of Pluto!
> *
> 
> By tradition, the names of Pluto's moons come from Greek and Roman mythology, and are related to the ancient tales about Hades and the Underworld. Please pick your favorites on the ballot below.
> ...



Βέβαια ο _Χάρων_, είναι στην πραγματικότητα _Charon_ από το _Charlene_ και μόνο συμπτωματικά έχει σχέση με το μυθολογικό όνομα, ενώ πολλοί αστρονόμοι, όπως π.χ. της ΝΑΣΑ, προτιμούν την προφορά _*Σάρον*_. Από την άλλη, ο Χάροντας δεν είναι ακριβώς δορυφόρος του Πλούτωνα, αλλά θεωρείται δυαδικό σύστημα, επειδή το κέντρο βάρους του συστήματος βρίσκεται εκτός Πλούτωνα και τα δύο σώματα βρίσκονται σε παλιρροϊκή στάση (έχουν κλειδωθεί παλιρροιακά). Άρα μπορείς να πεις ότι "παραδοσιακά" οι δορυφόροι του Πλούτωνα παίρνουν ονόματα σχετικά με τον Πλούτωνα της μυθολογίας, αν και το "παραδοσιακά" είναι βαριά λέξη για δορυφόρους που έχουν ανακαλυφθεί την προηγούμενη δεκαετία. Μάλιστα ο λόγος που επιλέχθηκαν τα συγκεκριμένα ονόματα ήταν για να συμπίπτουν με τα αρχικά του New Horizons (Nix, Hydra), του οχήματος που εκτοξεύτηκε το 2006 και θα φτάσει στον Πλούτωνα το 2015, για να τον μελετήσει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

O Σάρον είναι σαν την Σιμίρα*, που μας είχε πρήξει με αυτή ένας κριτικός τέχνης παλιότερα (όταν το Πέντε- τηλεοπτικό κανάλι της Αγγλίας- άρχισε να κάνει ντοκυμαντέρ τέχνης κι είχε προσλάβει τις δευτεράντζες αφού τους καλούς τους είχε καπαρώσει το μπιμπισί). 

* Chimera


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Βέβαια ο _Χάρων_, είναι στην πραγματικότητα _Charon_ από το _Charlene_ και μόνο συμπτωματικά έχει σχέση με το μυθολογικό όνομα, ενώ πολλοί αστρονόμοι, όπως π.χ. της ΝΑΣΑ, προτιμούν την προφορά _*Σάρον*_. [...]



 Αυτός ο Κρίστι (Charon was discovered by U.S. Naval Observatory astronomer James Christy... Although colleagues at the Naval Observatory proposed Persephone, Christy stuck with Charon after discovering it coincidentally refers to a Greek mythological figure: Charon is the ferryman of the dead, closely associated in myth with the god Hades, whom the Romans identified with their god Pluto), που πρωτόδε τον Χάρο με τα μάτια του, σκέφτηκε να του δώσει όνομα που να μοιάζει με της γυναίκας του (τάχα): «Σαρλίν, ντάρλινγκ, μάντεψε τι έκανα σήμερα για χάρη σου! Ανακάλυψα έναν δορυφόρο (καλά, παλιρροιαπαυτό) και τον ονόμασα Σάρον, για σένα, ντάρλινγκ, για σένα και τα ωραία σου μάτια!» «Άσ' τα αυτά τα σάπια, σε τα μας; Για τη γειτόνισσα το 'κανες, τη Σάρον! Ή νομίζεις πως δεν σ' έχω δει να τη χαλβαδιάζεις τ' απογεύματα που βγαίνει στην πισίνα; Το φράχτη που χωρίζει τις αυλές μας τον έχεις λιώσει στο κούρεμα, ενώ ο υπόλοιπος κήπος δεν πάει να κουρεύεται, αχαΐρευτε!». Και ξαναείδε τον Χάρον με τα μάτια του, επειδή όλη την ώρα έτρωγε τη Σάρον με τα μάτια του. Μετά που έμαθε για τον μυθολογικό Χάροντα, επέμεινε στο όνομα του περαματάρη, γιατί με όσα είχε τραβήξει από τη Σαρλίν στο μεταξύ, του φάνηκε πολύ ταιριαστό. «Εγώ χαρά πήγα να της δώσω (Χάρου, Χάρε), από σπόντα έστω, αλλά μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, χαρακίρι θα κάνω μ' αυτή την άχαρη στο σπίτι μου.» 

Α, ναι, για τους συντρόφους του Πλούτο ψηφίζω Γκούφι και Σούπερ Γκούφι. Ταντάχ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> Α, ναι, για τους συντρόφους του Πλούτο ψηφίζω Γκούφι και Σούπερ Γκούφι. Ταντάχ!



Επίσης υπάρχει και ο επιθεωρητής 'Ο Χάρων.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> O Σάρον είναι σαν την Σιμίρα*, που μας είχε πρήξει με αυτή ένας κριτικός τέχνης παλιότερα (όταν το Πέντε- τηλεοπτικό κανάλι της Αγγλίας- άρχισε να κάνει ντοκυμαντέρ τέχνης κι είχε προσλάβει τις δευτεράντζες αφού τους καλούς τους είχε καπαρώσει το μπιμπισί).
> 
> * Chimera


Όπου και _εντελώς _άσχετος. Κανείς δεν το προφέρει Σιμίρα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης υπάρχει και ο επιθεωρητής 'Ο Χάρων.



Αυτός, καλέ, είναι ο επιθεωρητής Ω, Χαρά! :woot::twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αυτός, καλέ, είναι ο επιθεωρητής Ω, Χαρά! :woot::twit:



Εχμμ... αυτό ήταν το αστείο (ξέρω, κρύο). :)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εχμμ... αυτό ήταν το αστείο (ξέρω, κρύο). :)



Αλήθεια, έτσι προφέραμε το όνομά του (Ω, Χαρά!), επειδή τα μικιμάο ήταν γραμμένα με κεφαλαία*.  Αργότερα, πολύ αργότερα, διαπιστώσαμε πως προφέρεται Ο' Χάρα. 

*επίσης, η *σταθμ*ή* (της δεξαμενής), το *κρησφυγ*έ*το (των ληστών) και διάφορα άλλα χαριτωμένα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> *επίσης, η *σταθμ*ή* (της δεξαμενής), το *κρησφυγ*έ*το (των ληστών) και διάφορα άλλα χαριτωμένα.


Αυτά να τα λες σε εκείνους που θέλουν ατονικό σύστημα επειδή τώρα (νομίζουν ότι) ξέρουν πού τονίζονται οι λέξεις, αλλά βέβαια από τονισμένα κείμενα (και τον σωστό προφορικό λόγο) έμαθαν πού τονίζονται οι λέξεις, όχι από μικιμάους με κεφαλαία.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

Κάποιος φίλος φίλου νόμιζε για χρόνια ότι το Στομετάξυ ήταν τοπωνύμιο της Άγριας Δύσης, γιατί το κόμιξ που διάβαζε έγραφε με κεφαλαία την πρώτη φράση του κειμένου. Φυσικά ήταν _Στο μεταξύ_...


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

...
Ο'Χάρα ή Ο' Χάρα ή Ο Χάρα ή Οχάρα; Ω Χαρά, να σώνουμε. 

Για τα ιρλανδέζικα Ο'Somefella: ένα και δύο και τρία σχετικά νήματα. 

@ Μπέρνη: Tο Στομετάξυ και το Εντωμέταξυ, twin towns in the Wild West, separated by the craggy mountains of Inbetween and the deep canyon of Meanwhile.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτά να τα λες σε εκείνους που θέλουν ατονικό σύστημα επειδή τώρα (νομίζουν ότι) ξέρουν πού τονίζονται οι λέξεις, αλλά βέβαια από τονισμένα κείμενα (και τον σωστό προφορικό λόγο) έμαθαν πού τονίζονται οι λέξεις, όχι από μικιμάους με κεφαλαία.



Εγώ έμαθα να διαβάζω πριν πάω σχολείο, διαβάζοντας Μίκυ Μάους. Τα δικά μου λάθη ήταν *Φαντόμ Ντακ* και *Όσο ζων εαυτόν Σωθήτω* (όσο ζει ο εαυτός μου, να προσπαθήσω να τον σώσω). Επίσης είχαμε διαφωνία με τα αδέρφια μου για τον αν είναι *Ρόμπαξ* ή *Ρομπάξ* (τελικά κέρδισα, είναι _Ρόμπαξ_). Κανένα απ' αυτά όμως δεν είναι στα ελληνικά. Γενικά τα ελληνικά έχουν πολύ μαζεμένους κανόνες τονισμού και δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να μαντέψεις σωστά τις λέξεις που δεν ξέρεις. Το πρόβλημα με τα Μίκυ Μάους πιο πολύ ήταν ότι είχαν δύσκολες, άγνωστες κι εξεζητημένες λέξεις, γι' αυτό και τα προβλήματα τονισμού. Τις άγνωστες λέξεις τα παιδιά συχνά τις παρατονίζουν την πρώτη φορά, υπάρχει τόνος ή όχι.

ΥΓ: εγώ τον επιθεωρητή `Ο Χάρα τον τόνιζα σωστά, ίσως από σύμπτωση.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Οι δικές μου, Ορφέας και Ευρυδίκη. :)



_*Orfeu Negro*_, plutônico 












Luiz Bonfá, B. Brilliant. Άκου κι εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

...
Pluto the Dog - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------

